# Egg size



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

Funny thing happened.

A while back my Lahore hen paired with a large king/tumber/? mix laid her first clutch since I've had her.

I replace with fake eggs. And I noticed how huge the eggs where. Which made sense since the eggs were standard and the birds were large...

Same hen paired with a different cock, but equally huge - they just laid recently and the eggs were actually smaller than the fake ones...

So
Big bird + big bird = big eggs

Big bird + big bird = small eggs??

Any thoughts


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

I've noticed much variations amongst breeds and individuals within a single breed. Most of my eggs weigh between 15 and 17 grams. Some are more pointy some rounded. Sometimes you will see variations between the first and second egg. However generally I can tell between 3 of our breeds last year based on looks alone. For instance our Tipplers are generally what I would call standard: one end slightly pointed. Our NY Flying Flights are shorter and more rounded which is odd because the birds themselves are less rounded and longer than Tipplers. 

Below is a picture I took last year. From Top-bottom: California Kingsnake, "Feral" however I am pretty sure it is pure Homer, Flying Tippler, Iraqi Basrawi, and New York Flying Flight.

_I mark good eggs with pencil, this was end of season throw out(dog food) eggs._

Here is a 'Peanut Egg from a 2009 NY Flight


Below is an egg from the same 'Peanut' laying hen above. This one is even smaller and was either layed empty or drained through it's coarse shell. This egg is from just the other week, it is sitting next to a wooden egg which is Homer sized. Funny thing is she actually just layed two good size eggs. Perhaps the Red Cell is working!


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

great pics  thank you


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

Here's the smaller egg near a fake- from the same hen with the second male










The ones from when she was paired with the other were exactly same shape as the fake ones, but bigger.

I don;t suppose you can guess breed from it?? (long shot but hey!)

here's the couple - lahore + rescue male


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

That egg looks good and healthy, I wouldn't be concerned with the size.


----------

